# sick african grey



## doodle (Aug 6, 2008)

i have a 4 year old african grey who instead of being his normal noisey self has gone in the
last few days very quiet and very sleepy this morning i noticed the pink skin underneath his bottom beak is sticking out any he seems to be eating and drinking. any advice please.


----------



## Trish (Nov 17, 2008)

doodle said:


> i have a 4 year old african grey who instead of being his normal noisey self has gone in the
> last few days very quiet and very sleepy this morning i noticed the pink skin underneath his bottom beak is sticking out any he seems to be eating and drinking. any advice please.


If you are at all worried get to him an Avian vet straight away. My African Grey was put to sleep a couple of weeks due to zinc poisoning. He went down hill really really quickly & looking back there were signs that he wasnt quite right. Get urs to the vet even if its just to be on the safe side. If he is sick you honestly dont have time to wait around. I dont mean to scare you but to be honest I would rather you were scared than sorry!

Trish x


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would say rather take him to the vet and have him checked out. Birds hide their illness very well and we usually only notice they aren't well when they've been sick for a while. I hope he's okay.


----------

